# The Mad Trapper: a true survival story



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is an interesting story. Credits go to Dan Schechtman of Backwoods Magazine. A true survival story.

In the summer of 1931, a raft came down the Peel river and docked at the landing at Fort McPherson in the NW territories of Canada. The man who came ashore had come for supplies. After offering as little information as possible about himself he got his supplies and quickly loaded up his raft. He continued up to the the banks of the Rat River where he built a cabin.

That winter a native trapper reported to the local RCMP that his traps were being tripped and hung up trees. Suspicion fell on the reclusive newcomer and the RCMP came 60 miles to investigate. The man was believed to be Albert Johnson, but to this day no one is certain of his identity. When the Mounties approached the cabin, Johnson would not respond to their commands to come out and be questioned. So they went back to headquarters and got a warrant.

When the 2 Mounties returned 5 days later Johnson once more refused to answer their questions. When officer King went to the door to serve the warrant, Johnson shot him.

The Mounties returned to HQ where King was hospitalized. Then returned to Johnson's cabin with a posse. After a long gunfight, the posse (suffering from the frigid temperatures) decided to dynamite his cabin. What they found in the ruins was that Johnson's cabin was dug into the ground, being more a bunker than a cabin. Johnson had escaped and thus began the greatest manhunt in Canadian history.

The posse that pursued him included native trackers, north country trappers and the best officers the Mounties had - many with dog sleds. Johnson was 1 man on the run. On foot. In the wild north in the dead of winter. The Mounties were astounded by his strength, stamina and woodcraft. He was not just surviving in this unforgiving country... He was evading and somehow trapping and hunting on the run while managing to stay warm enough to remain alive in the 50 below temperatures.

The Mounties, alarmed that he might escape, enlisted the help of pilot "***" May. An acclaimed WW1 flyer. Only then did they finally track and corner Johnson. Another long shootout ensued resulting in the death of Johnson and the manhunt was over. He made it for 48 days on the run.

The inventory of Johnson's gear included firearms, an axe, and one knife. This was the knife that Johnson probably depended on day after day, perhaps for years before the manhunt. In country that would appear a survival situation to many. Wilderness life in the far north was home to the man. The knife he carried to maintain this life was a skinner, rough forged from a trap spring...

Moral of the story. You don't need a fancy "survival" knife. You just need a good, functional blade and know how to use and maintain it. At least that's Ark's take on it. Anyway, it's a neat story I thought worthy of sharing. 48 days is amazing!

Pictures of the blown up cabin and the Mad Trapper:

















Here are some blades crafted out of trap springs:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That was a fun movie.
Starred Charles Bronson and Lee Marvin
Don't know how factual it was, but is was a good watch.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a book on that storey. It's an interesting read.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good story.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like that story. Thanks for posting it.


----------

